# Hd wusv 2016



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have just read in our official SC Aktuell (GSD Official Magazine Switzerland) that from 2016, only dogs with an "A" HD result would be allowed to compete at the WUSV Worlds.

In Switzerland we have A and B which conforms with the German "A".

Any comments from the other side of the Pond?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, but it's a question. What does WUSV stand for?


----------



## Kristian Taves (Jul 2, 2013)

WUSV stands for Weltunion der Vereine für Deutsche Schäferhunde.
I'll translate it as "World Union of German Shepherd Clubs".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, but it's a question. What does WUSV stand for?





The official world wide GSD organization recognize by most, if not all countries. 

Some say dominated by show people. 

:-o Did I say that with my out loud voice? 8-[8-[ :-# :-\"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That explains why I don't know what it is (GSD organization).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this just for the Swiss team or everyone ?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It was stated that the WUSV is planning it so that would mean all countries entering a Team.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It was stated that the WUSV is planning it so that would mean all countries entering a Team.


Thanks for the info. Good idea in theory but seems like a lot of problems in the application ?


----------

